# here at SPSP



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Got here about 7. Just me and GC. Water's flat, nothing to report yet. Plenty of room, c'mon out.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

So is there wireless internet available at SPSP? How are you posting? Just curious .

Good luck :fishing:


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Fish being caught, me and GC, [email protected]" [email protected]"

Yeah, there's a wireless hot spot here, right next to the Starbucks.

Using my blackberry.....


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

keep the reports coming .


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Otter said:


> Fish being caught, me and GC, [email protected]" [email protected]"
> 
> Yeah, there's a wireless hot spot here, right next to the Starbucks.
> 
> Using my blackberry.....


 

Tear 'em up guys. 

I'm off to get mulch.  
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Catch some fer me too. My back went out last night and I will be packing ice on my back all day I am afraid.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*me too*

I'm out here at SPSP also. Nothing yet! I love my blackberry!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'll see you there. wait for the big ones.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

we ended up havin a nice little party out there today. Probably 6-8 big fish in the 33-34" range (1 for me), and I ended up w about 10 in the 16"-20" range. Lots of fun, I feel a cold coming on....


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Great report! Looks like it's on at SPSP!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Otter that pictures sucks.. lol*

I'll send your photo out to you in about 15 minutes..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I must have pisseed the Fishing Gods off!!!!*

SKUNKED!!!!!! At least I got to meet the following P&S guys,,,

TerpFan
Otter
GreenCart
Sgt. Slough (and son)
CDL
Croakerkiller ( i think thats right..)


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

]


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome guys!!
Happy as H for you.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i think i saw u guys if ur still out there now. We were comin across the bay bridge in a white toyota sienna. We went to wye mills and corsica and caught prob. 5 fish at corsica and prob. about 40-50 each at wye mills. Gills, white perch, catfish (didn't catch ne but some were caught), crappie, and a golden shiner. The bass population died because some1 accidently put a chemical in there that killed all the trophy sized bass. O well.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I was out there today at the spsp at the point on the end. caught about 8 Rockfish in the 14 - 24 inch range. had a great time, next time I will stop by and say hi.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome report guys! Its great to see the fish are running hard.

Let me be the ass in the group :redface: and say I wish you guys could have landed those fish at the waters edge, got your pick and released em back in the drink right away...especially during c&r season. Sorry to bitch just my concerns. I'm sure they were released unharmed.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

So what were all these rocks biting on? Bloodworms? Fishbite bloodworms? I will hit SPSP probably mid-week and wanted to learn from folks who's been there before (I usually hit Coke). Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Anglers Bloodworms


----------



## hammock14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on the catches. 

I'm not trying to incite anything, but I'm curious as to why you measure a fish during catch and release after it has been drug through the water and through the sand? I understand if your going to keep it, which we cant right now and I understand if you have a record breaker, which you did not. So I am curious as to why the extra stress on the fish? I know everyone does stuff there own way but it just seems unnecessary. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What a beautiful day today...like Cygnus, I had a hand in over 150 bags of mulch...(oooh my aching back!)  

Sounds like I should have been at SPSP!! 

Way to go Otter and gang!!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

hammock14 said:


> Congrats on the catches.
> 
> I'm not trying to incite anything but I think I'll just whine a little and scold grown men about how to properly handle fish that obviously aren't "record breakers" like the ones I catch. Mom says I'm special.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you should have just left it at congrats that's what i think. Why don't you try showing up in person one day and lecturing these guys about how they shouldn't measure their catch instead of hijacking our report. See how far that gets you.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*love it*

love it send a few this way.
on scecond thought gust send some warmer water


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Nice Day at SPSP*

KMW21230 - Thank you for taking and submitting my 25" rockfish. 

The other caught rockfish was 20" and 3- 17". I also caught a fat white perch. Actually, the white perch were a pain forcing me to check my bloodworm more often as the white perch can eat the bloodworm without letting me know. So I am enternally hoping for a large rockfish while the hook awaits empty.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Green Cart said:


> So I am enternally hoping for a large rockfish while the hook awaits empty.


Fishing on credit, too?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Nice Day at SPSP*

KMW21230 - Thank you for taking and submitting my 25" rockfish. 

The other caught rockfish was 20" and 3- 17". I also caught a fat white perch. Actually, the white perch were a pain forcing me to check my bloodworm more often as the white perch can eat the bloodworm without letting me know. So I am enternally hoping for a large rockfish while the hook awaits empty.  

It was great to see quite a few P&S members. Left little after 2 pm.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Otter said:


> hammock14 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the catches.
> ...



He he he. opcorn:  

Nice catch guys. Now that's what I call a fun day on the beach. Hope to catch up with some of yall this spring.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Been thinking about some hip waders just for SPSP for the spring run. Helps to get the fish out of the water...

People been dragging rocks into the sand to get them out of the surf for ages. I've yet to see one die from it.


----------



## bigboi (Nov 15, 2005)

*where is the SPSP*

what/where is the spsp??


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good job Otter! Seeing pics like that kinda makes me wish I went to SPSP instead of OBX this weekend. Kinda. 

Oh, yeah, how are you coming along with your OM12 Heavy? Did you get a new reel for it since the last time I saw you?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

bigboi said:


> what/where is the spsp??


Sandy Point State Park. now you owe me a beer:beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

bigboi said:


> what/where is the spsp??


It's what we MD boys call "Da Point"  From what I hear, the OBX is over-rated


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> It's what we MD boys call "Da Point"  From what I hear, the OBX is over-rated


And white perch on light tackle feels almost like red drum.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lol*



Otter said:


> I think you should have just left it at congrats that's what i think. Why don't you try showing up in person one day and lecturing these guys about how they shouldn't measure their catch instead of hijacking our report. See how far that gets you.


WELL SAID OTTER! NICE CATCH BY THE WAY! LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A BLAST!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WTG guys. Nice see some early season pullage. Must feel great after being couped up all winter. Thanks for posting the pics. Shame you can't take just one home for the table.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

I'm having a hard time leaving well enough alone b/c we hear some of this stuff often. If you take a look at my picture you'll see a couple of things- 1) I'm wearing waders to make sure I can walk fish back into the water to revive them 2) I didn't brush the sand/slime off the fish for the pic 3) I'm supporting it's midsection/organs. Most of us do everything we can to take care of C&R fish.

That being said, I think I should remind everyone why we're out there in the first place: *IT'S TO (HOPEFULLY) PUT A VERY SHARP PIECE OF METAL IN A FISH'S FACE AND FORCIBLY DRAG ITS BIG ASS UP ON SHORE.* Those worrying about taking time to measure, or the distance from the water the fish is picked up for a few moments need to rethink things a bit. Maybe you should stay home and save fish the stress of being caught by you- though I have a feeling they're not too worried.

You want to start a thread about proper fish handling here's some great guidlines: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/articles/catch_release.shtml,



AtlantaKing said:


> Oh, yeah, how are you coming along with your OM12 Heavy? Did you get a new reel for it since the last time I saw you?


Took ur advice and got the 525 mag after the ebay guy bricked on the blue yonder. Reel happy with it. See you out there..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

dem der are waders? I thought dey were some ass ugly sweat pants


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> It's what we MD boys call "Da Point"  From what I hear, the OBX is over-rated


Good... Stay at that point and catch 2 spots and maybe 5 blues.. and leave the Real Point for the rest of us...


----------



## hammock14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Apparently I am not the only one that feels that way about dragging fish through the sand and taking time to measure and pose for a nice pic. I know I dont have a problem catching a nice size fish and doing my best to let it go alive. If it means getting my feet a little wet, so be it. Again, not trying to incite anything. Great catch for so early in the season.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hammock14 said:


> Apparently I am not the only one that feels that way about dragging fish through the sand and taking time to measure and pose for a nice pic. I know I dont have a problem catching a nice size fish and doing my best to let it go alive. If it means getting my feet a little wet, so be it. Again, not trying to incite anything. Great catch for so early in the season.


When tagging a fish you have to measure it and tag it. Prolly about the same amount of time it takes to photo and measure it. Lots of recatchs on tagged fish so I dont think you need to get your knickers in a knot especially when held properly like Otter did. Now that th word is out go down there when the idiots are wiping the sand off, holding em vertical and keeping em outta the water for 20 minutes to let 10 people take a pic and ya got something to talk about...

BTW, nice fish Otter.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Otter and gang 
Nice fish and 
keep up the good work !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammock14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cdog, I agree with you 100%. Those people that take the time to take pics with everyone and their mother are the ones I am referring too. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you feel sorry for the worm your putting on the hook too? what about the baitfish that was killed b/c of your hobby?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

My son caught a nice fat 32".

It was nice meeting everyone.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

hammock14 said:


> Congrats on the catches.
> 
> I'm not trying to incite anything, but I'm curious as to why you measure a fish during catch and release after it has been drug through the water and through the sand? I understand if your going to keep it, which we cant right now and I understand if you have a record breaker, which you did not. So I am curious as to why the extra stress on the fish? I know everyone does stuff there own way but it just seems unnecessary.
> 
> What do you guys think?


How else would you do it?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you guys use shock leader at sand point and metapeake?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> do you guys use shock leader at sand point and metapeake?


We only use shock leader WHEN we want to protect our noggin's and those of our friends that are near us.
_yes this is sarcasm_

If you are tossing a 2oz sinker with a 6' pole no. But at the point casting for the cows YES YES YES. Did I say YES?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Good... Stay at that point and catch 2 spots and maybe 5 blues.. and leave the Real Point for the rest of us...


Ouch . . .  

Crawfish 1
F&C 0

We'll meet again Kimosabi


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey guys,
Can you tell me how you set up your line to fish bloodworms for the stripers. I have fished only with topwater, and storm shad around here (susq). I just moved to Crofton and have been hitting the narrows and I'm looking to hit Sandy Point sometime soon. I haven't had much luck from the beach. On my surf rod I have around 20pound test. but do you use a 3way swivel and one end for the pyramid sinker and the other for the circle hook? or do you set up some inline with the hook? Just trying to find out a better way so I don't waste much time getting my line tangled up. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
Bill


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Fish finder.
Hook, leader, swivel, coastlock swivel w/ sinker, bead, shock leader.

.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Most of us use variations on the following Fish Finder rig.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/fulldrumrig.htm

For this time of year use 8/0 thin wire circle hooks. Also do a searh for JAM rig. This is what I actually use at AI.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Great going guys! Great pics too. Glad you all had such a Blast!

Blue Heron


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

hammock14 said:


> Cdog, I agree with you 100%. Those people that take the time to take pics with everyone and their mother are the ones I am referring too. Completely unnecessary.


Again I ask how else would you do it?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Good... Stay at that point and catch 2 spots and maybe 5 blues.. and leave the Real Point for the rest of us...





fingersandclaws said:


> Ouch . . .
> 
> Crawfish 1
> F&C 0
> ...


He's all bark and no bite.... 

BTW ...nice sissy fish Otter ..btw did you catch it on braid or mono ( yeah stirrin tha MD pot )

Otter-Will be gettin up with ya bro.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> BTW ...nice sissy fish Otter ..btw did you catch it on braid or mono ( yeah stirrin tha MD pot )
> 
> Otter-Will be gettin up with ya bro.


You'd be proud Al, no more braid shocker got me a conventional and everything.


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

Great catch and pictures fellows. Its sad when an awesome thread gets hammocked on... What the F is wrong with this guy? And what a hypocrite? Your telling me if he caught a 30lber off season that he wouldn't take a quick snapshot to brag to a buddy. BSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## hammock14 (Mar 26, 2007)

Jungfish, You are correct that I would not take a pic. You can only have so many pics of yourself holding up big:fishing stripers. Once you get a few, you just dont need anymore. Those pics that I have are from keeping what I caught. 

Jcreamer, You can also do it by getting in the water and releasing the fish. Think waders.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i guess you dont take pictures on your birthday since youve dont so many of those...can only have so many pictures of yourself in front of a cake...


----------

